

Nginx is used by 45.5% of the top 10k sites, more than Apache and IIS combined - MarionG
http://w3techs.com/technologies/cross/web_server/ranking

======
samcheng
Nginx works well as a reverse-proxy, often in front of Apache or IIS or other
application servers. So this isn't really a fair comparison...

